# Where to find german + english textbooks of The Ring?



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

I know a little bit of German, but not enough to read all the text in the score when I look at/listen to it, but I can't seem to find any book that has the German and a faithful, literal translation side by side. Does anyone know if this exists? Once I watch/listen to the operas enough, I'll no longer need it, and already I always know what's happening in each scene and the general idea of what the person is talking about, but I also want to be able to know everything everyone is saying while following the score.

Thanks!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

I'd advise trying _Wagner's Ring of the Nibelung A Companion_ by Spencer & Millington.

I don't think it's the _ne plus ultra_ of translations- but its strengths comfortably exceed its weaknesses. The two key stengths are the numerical code references back to a _leitmotif_ listing, and the articulation of many of Wagner's detailed stage instructions (though in English translation only).


----------



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks! So is there no perfect translation in print anywhere?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

macgeek2005 said:


> Thanks! So is there no perfect translation in print anywhere?


Here, we may be questing after the unattainable.

The idea of a "perfect" translation is something that I'd argue can never entirely be fulfilled. Think of the goal of the translator's "art," if we can use such a term without pretention. In the case of Wagner's word-use in the _Ring_, one is working in multiple dimensions- I'd assert three most notably: A) the text, B) the meter, and C) the alliteration.
(In the case of more standard "rhyme-scheme" poetry, substitute "rhyme" for "alliteration" and you get a similar perspective concerning the challenge.)

One could render a high-quality translation of the text (for instance) and completely lose the meter and the alliteration. One could retain the majority of the alliterations at the expense of textual accuracy. One could be faithful to the meter at the expense of forcing some compromises in the alliteration... and so on. Even if someone gets reasonable marks in all three, there will still be some "pocket dimensions" that prove nigh-untranslatable, such as Wagner's word-play and punning.

No- The _Ring_ is a huge challenge to translate... but the German language has even bigger challenges to the would-be translator, like Goethe. You don't even have to be that conversant in poetry to sense this. Take, for instance, the Part II section of Mahler's 8th symphony. Try reading an English-translation of THAT portion of Goethe's _Faust_ side-by-side with the music. You don't have to know any German whatsoever to be aware that you're making a BIG compromise by trying to follow it in English.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Here is a link to an imperfect translation:

http://www.rwagner.net/libretti/walkure/e-walk-a1s1.html

If you just want a fairly literal translation of what they are singing. It is of course not a "singable" libretto that keeps the poetry or "fits to the music", nor will it tell you any of the word-play or punning. But to know on a straightforward level "what are they saying" I would look at it.

Heck, I can follow along in German fairly well, especially with el Guapo's lovely diction  but I have to look up words/archaic usages. (I wish he would tell Bryn Terfel he doesn't have to sound like he's about to cough up a loogy every time he hits a "ch" sound.)


----------



## rsmithor (Jun 30, 2011)

*Superb English Translation of the "Ring"*

A excellent (sung) English translation, used by the ENO's Goodall (Conductor)"Ring", and Chandos "Opera in English" "Goodall/Ring" recording.

Richard Wagner 
The Ring of the Nibelung 
English Translation by Andrew Porter
Publisher: Norton (1976)

For in depth add this book... 
Wagner's Ring and Its Symbols: The Music and the Myth, Robert Donington 
Publisher: Faber & Faber; 3rd edition (June 1984)

Robert Donington (1907-1990) was a British musicologist and instrumentalist influential in the early music movement and in Wagner studies.


----------

